# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  الجلسة الأسرية لمنبر مريخاب أون لاين ...

## Deimos

*قبل بداية الموسم الجديد لابد من جلسة أسرية ولقاء جامع لأسرة المنبر أعضاء وإدارة للتشاور والتفاكر حول الموسم الجديد والتعرف علي الأعضاء الجدد ...

أقترح أن تكون الجلسة بحدائق الهيلتون يوم الجمعة 4 مارس الساعة الخامسة عصراً ...

ما هي آرائكم حول الزمان والمكان ؟؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اقتراح رائع ياعزو الرائع

*

----------


## رشيدي

*فكره رائعه        هل سوف اكون من اون لاين او من الجوارح ام لست من المدعوين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

فكره رائعه        هل سوف اكون من اون لاين او من الجوارح ام لست من المدعوين



مدعو ونص وخمسة
تختلف المسميات والغرض خدمة الزعيم يا حبيب
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اقتراح رائع ياعزو الرائع




تسلم ياغالي ...

ونتمني أن نتشرف بلقياكم ...

كورنر :
مافي أعزار ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

فكره رائعه        هل سوف اكون من اون لاين او من الجوارح ام لست من المدعوين




بما أنك مريخابي إذاً انت مدعو وبما أنك مريخابي أون لاين إذاً أنت مدعو وبما أنك عضو في الألتراس إذاً أنت مدعو ...

كورنر :
يارشيدي إنت مدعو 3 مرات ... :568: :568: :568:
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بالتوفيق  إنّْ شاء الله
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

بما أنك مريخابي إذاً انت مدعو وبما أنك مريخابي أون لاين إذاً أنت مدعو وبما أنك عضو في الألتراس إذاً أنت مدعو ...

كورنر :
يارشيدي إنت مدعو 3 مرات ... :568: :568: :568:



سوف نكون الثلاثه حضور انشاء الله فى المكان والزمان المحددين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

مدعو ونص وخمسة
تختلف المسميات والغرض خدمة الزعيم يا حبيب



:ANSmile30: :ANSmile30: :ANSmile30:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

سوف نكون الثلاثه حضور إن شاء الله فى المكان والزمان المحددين



هههااااااي دي بالغت فيها ...

كورنر :
واحد كفاية عشان ما نكلفك مصاريف كتيرة :blb7: :blb7: :blb7:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بالتوفيق  إنّْ شاء الله



مشور يا زعيـــــم ... كنا نتمني حضوركم لتكتمل الفرحة ويتزين الحضور بوجودكم ...
*

----------


## hamdi73

*كلام طيب حضور بمشيئته تعالى .

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*حضور باذن الله
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ايها الماسورة...

حاولوا تخلوهو يوم ستة مارس او بعدو...

اخوكم ممتحن ومافي طريقة الا التاريخ اعلاه او بعدو...

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز..!!!
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

كلام طيب حضور بمشيئته تعالى .





بإذن الله تعالي ...

كورنر :
إساسي قبل البرش ...


*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

حضور باذن الله



تشرفنا يازعيــــم ... ونتمني حضورك ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

ايها الماسورة...

حاولوا تخلوهو يوم ستة مارس او بعدو...

اخوكم ممتحن ومافي طريقة الا التاريخ اعلاه او بعدو...

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز..!!!




أيها الحنفية ...

سننظر في الأمر بعد مشورة القوم يا أخا العرب ...

ما رأيكم أيها القوم ؟؟؟ ...

يوم 6 واقع أحد رأيكم شنو في الأحد أو الإتنين يوم 7 ... عشان الحنفية أواب ولو قلتوا نبيعه أبصم معاكم بالعشرة ... :21:
*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أيها الحنفية ...

سننظر في الأمر بعد مشورة القوم يا أخا العرب ...

ما رأيكم أيها القوم ؟؟؟ ...

يوم 6 واقع أحد رأيكم شنو في الأحد أو الإتنين يوم 7 ... عشان الحنفية أواب ولو قلتوا نبيعه أبصم معاكم بالعشرة ... :21:



 
جاهزين ان شاء الله يا ماسورة 

بس يوم 6 دا  شوفوا  غيره  لانه متوقع تكون فى مسيرة فى اليوم دا  وما  معروف  البحصل  شنو ... 

يوم اربعة مناسب  

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

جاهزين ان شاء الله يا ماسورة 

بس يوم 6 دا  شوفوا  غيره  لانه متوقع تكون فى مسيرة فى اليوم دا  وما  معروف  البحصل  شنو ... 

يوم اربعة مناسب  




تمام يا زعامة يعني رأيك يوم 4 أحسن ...

كورنر :
مسيرة شنو ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)     ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏سارق الفرح

سجل حضور يا غالي ... ما تعمل رايح ولا مشغول ... أصلوا ما بنعفيك

كورنر :
علي الطلاق ما بنعفيك
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*بيناتنا التلفون يا عزو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*فكرة جميلة جدا وحضور باذن الواحد الاحد

*

----------


## senba

*والله يا جماعة انا اكتر واحد محتاج احضر هذا الاجتماع ولكن ولسؤ حظى الشديد ده تاريخ اليوم المسافر فيهو الى اديس ابابا لكن وبحول الله الجايات اكتر
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*بالتوفيق إنّْ شاء الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

بيناتنا التلفون يا عزو




100% 

حباب صفوة الأبيض ...

كورنر :
جيب معاك ياسر وإياس ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

فكرة جميلة جدا وحضور باذن الواحد الاحد




إن شاء الله وفي إنتظار الجلسة الأسرية حتي نتشرف بلقياكم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة senba
					

والله يا جماعة انا اكتر واحد محتاج احضر هذا الاجتماع ولكن ولسؤ حظى الشديد ده تاريخ اليوم المسافر فيهو الى اديس ابابا لكن وبحول الله الجايات اكتر




سنبا يا زعيم ....الموعد إحتمال يتغير لأنه في ناس إعترضوا ... والمواعيد حتي الآن ما إتحددت إقترح الوقت الممناسب معاك والناس تتفق ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABU AHMED
					

بالتوفيق إنّْ شاء الله



آمين إن شاء الله ...

كورنر :
إنت جاي متين يا زعيم ... مافي طريقة تحضر معانا ...
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

* اقتراح رائع ولكن لدى زيادة بسيطه     ارجوا ان تعم الدعوى كل الصفوة لذلك ارجوا نشر هذا الاقتراح فى كل المواقع المريخيه لتعم الفائدة ويتفق الجميع على شى واحد وثابت
*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*والله يا اخوان يا صفوه مبروك عليكم مسهله معاكم ومااااااشا  لقاءات واحتفالات وشنو ما عارف 
ونحن بره بس اقعدو فراجة تقرأ وتسكت وتبكى بس غايتو مرات بتغيزونا
*

----------


## محمد محجوب بابكر

*احبتي شكرا لهذا الاقتراح الجميل الزي يشبه اهل المريخ 
والله محتاجين القعده دي شديد وياريت يشرفا احد اعضاء مجلس اداره النادي 
خلوها يوم عطله عشان تكون لمه لكل الناس الشغالين والممتحنين ودعواتكم معانا اصلوا نحن المتتحنين 

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اقتراح رائع ياعزو الرائع




 كسلاوى وردتك عسل بس
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*نثنى ونبارك الاقتراح
الذى يشبه اهل الصفوة
ونحن على استعداد
للمساهمة بكل ما نملك
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا شباب اي زول جايي يكتب اسمو ورقم تلفونوا عشان نتاكد من حضوره والمره دي عايزين طوق امني لهذا الامر يعني اي غواصه معانا بندقها علي عينك يا تاجروانا وضعت خطه خمسيه بوريك ليها يا عزيز تكشف عن اي غواصه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يوفق ويقدم فيه كل الخير
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا شباب اي زول جايي يكتب اسمو ورقم تلفونوا عشان نتاكد من حضوره والمره دي عايزين طوق امني لهذا الامر يعني اي غواصه معانا بندقها علي عينك يا تاجروانا وضعت خطه خمسيه بوريك ليها يا عزيز تكشف عن اي غواصه



يا غالي المشكلة انني نقلت البوست لصفحة المنبر علي الفيس بوك
وهنالك الكثيرون الذين اعلنوا عن حضورهم
أتوقع حضور الكثيرون من غير اعضاء المنبر
تخريمة:
الاشياء المهمة يجب مناقشتها علي نطاق ضيق جداً جداً
...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا شباب اي زول جايي يكتب اسمو ورقم تلفونوا عشان نتاكد من حضوره والمره دي عايزين طوق امني لهذا الامر يعني اي غواصه معانا بندقها علي عينك يا تاجروانا وضعت خطه خمسيه بوريك ليها يا عزيز تكشف عن اي غواصه



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كدة الغواصة حيجو وتحظرو صفوة ساكت ما ممكن معاك يا احمر هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

 اقتراح رائع ولكن لدى زيادة بسيطه     ارجوا ان تعم الدعوى كل الصفوة لذلك ارجوا نشر هذا الاقتراح فى كل المواقع المريخيه لتعم الفائدة ويتفق الجميع على شى واحد وثابت



إن شاء الله يا ملك كلنا واحد ... الدعوة مفتوحة ومرحب بأي مريخابي أحمر اللون ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خلف الله الهادى
					

والله يا اخوان يا صفوه مبروك عليكم مسهله معاكم ومااااااشا  لقاءات واحتفالات وشنو ما عارف 
ونحن بره بس اقعدو فراجة تقرأ وتسكت وتبكى بس غايتو مرات بتغيزونا



الحمد لله ... ربنا يديمها علينا نعمة ...

الجايات أكتر من الرايحات وإن شاء الله تكون معانا حضور في المناسبات القادمة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد محجوب بابكر
					

احبتي شكرا لهذا الاقتراح الجميل الزي يشبه اهل المريخ 
والله محتاجين القعده دي شديد وياريت يشرفا احد اعضاء مجلس اداره النادي 
خلوها يوم عطله عشان تكون لمه لكل الناس الشغالين والممتحنين ودعواتكم معانا اصلوا نحن المتتحنين 




سلام يا ملك ...

أثني إقتراح التأجيل .. فكثير من الإخوة الكرام إعترضوا علي الموعد نسبة لإنشغالهم ...

كورنر :
بالتوفيق في الإمتحانات ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

نثنى ونبارك الاقتراح
الذى يشبه اهل الصفوة
ونحن على استعداد
للمساهمة بكل ما نملك



مشكور أخي الكريم والحضور أهم حاجة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يوفق ويقدم فيه كل الخير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته ...

آميــــن ... 

كورنر :
الحضور الحضور الحضور
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يا غالي المشكلة انني نقلت البوست لصفحة المنبر علي الفيس بوك
وهنالك الكثيرون الذين اعلنوا عن حضورهم
أتوقع حضور الكثيرون من غير اعضاء المنبر
تخريمة:
الاشياء المهمة يجب مناقشتها علي نطاق ضيق جداً جداً
...




مرحب بجميع المريخاب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا شباب اي زول جايي يكتب اسمو ورقم تلفونوا عشان نتاكد من حضوره والمره دي عايزين طوق امني لهذا الامر يعني اي غواصه معانا بندقها علي عينك يا تاجروانا وضعت خطه خمسيه بوريك ليها يا عزيز تكشف عن اي غواصه




الإحتياط واجب .. وإتطمن يا مدير مافي جلفوط حيهوب ناحيتنا ... لو جيعان داير يأكل ويشرب البارد ما بنحمية يأكل ويفرتق طوالي ...
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*فكره رائعه جدا وليت التنفيذ طوالى
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أقترح يوم الجمعة 11/3  لزيادة عدد الحضور ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

فكره رائعه جدا وليت التنفيذ طوالى



وينك يا فردة مشتاقين ...
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

كورنر :
الحضور الحضور الحضور



 زنقة زنقة :m9:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أقترح يوم الجمعة 11/3 لزيادة عدد الحضور ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا موافق .. انا ما بحبش القهوة
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*الرجاء الناس تتفق على زمن محدد ولا ننسى الدورى الممتاذ ودائما الجمعه للجلسات الاسريه حتى لأيكون الحضور ضعيف
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أولا"
مشتاقون أيها المواسيـــــــــر


ثانيا "

رغم إرتباطتى بالسفر لدولة المهجر يوم السبت
إلا أننى سأحاول جاهدا" أن أمتع عينيى برؤيتكم
وأن تكون اخر من تراهم عينيى




ولو ما إتوفقت وجيت
ما تقولو على مـــــــــاسورة
*

----------


## jafaros

*حضور ان شاء الله ...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

حضور ان شاء الله ...



تاااااااااااني فووووووووق :dan1:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا موافق .. انا ما بحبش القهوة




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الكباية بقت بي ألفين .. :m_monkey:

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

أولا"
مشتاقون أيها المواسيـــــــــر


ثانيا "

رغم إرتباطتى بالسفر لدولة المهجر يوم السبت
إلا أننى سأحاول جاهدا" أن أمتع عينيى برؤيتكم
وأن تكون اخر من تراهم عينيى




ولو ما إتوفقت وجيت
ما تقولو على مـــــــــاسورة



ماسورة من هسي ...

كورنر :
ربنا يوفقك ياخي ... ودايرين نلاقيك قبل ما تسافر ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

زنقة زنقة :m9:



بوست بوست .. مشاركة مشاركة ... :anim-jjd:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

الرجاء الناس تتفق على زمن محدد ولا ننسى الدورى الممتاذ ودائما الجمعه للجلسات الاسريه حتى لأيكون الحضور ضعيف



خلاص إتفقنا علي الجمعة 11/3 ...

ولا في زول عنده رأي تاني ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*aaddil, ABU AHMED, مانديلا-89, africanu, محمد محجوب بابكر, محمد كمال, محمدطيب, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, alajabalajeeb, alhaj, مريخابي كسلاوي, مرهف, أزهري ود الخليفة, معتز المكى, معراج, الملك, الأبيض ضميرك, الجامرابي, الجرافى كومر, الشمشار, الصفوى, الشوق غلاب, الطيب تمبول, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابواخلاص, ابوبكر, ابوبكر الطيب, احمد جبريل, احمر مكة, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, اواب محمد, بحاري, تينا, ezoo2t, hamdi73, hani222, hass6666, جمال بلل, خلف الله الهادى, خالد سليمان طه, خالد عيساوي, خالد كشـول, حاتم عبدالرحمن عبدو, حافظ النور, jafaros, lacke of love, looly, midris3, monzir ana, mub25, musab aljak, رشيدي, سارق الفرح, زياد-ودالفضل, شيبا, سيدو, osmanageed, RED PLANET, samawal, senba, shdaad, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالعزيز24, yassirali66, فائزمصطفى جعفر, zoal, هشام احمدموسى, هولغر بادشتوبر, نادرالداني, ود المايقوما, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الحتانه, ودادنتود, طارق حامد, كدكول
*

----------


## musab aljak

*والله جهجهتونا زاتو 
يوم الخميس ولا الجمعة

*

----------


## رشيدي

*معكم يوم الجمعه انشاء الله سوف اكون حضور ومن الاوائل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

والله جهجهتونا زاتو 
يوم الخميس ولا الجمعة




يوم الجمعة يا مصعب 11/3 الساعة 5 بحدائق الهيلتون ...

:heh: :heh: :heh:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

معكم يوم الجمعه ان شاء الله سوف اكون حضور ومن الاوائل



:4698: :4698: :4698:
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*ياعزو يعني ما بكره بالغت هسي كان ما كنت خشيت صدفه 
كنت بتشر يامواسير 
سمح سمح :cwm33::cwm33:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حضور ان شاءالله
*

----------


## Deimos

*تم إغلاق البوست راجع البوست بعنوان :
مهم بخصوص الجلسة الأسرية ( تغيير الزمن ) ... وتسجيل الحضور ...

للتأمين علي الزمن المقترح وتسجيل الحضور ...

*

----------


## قنوان

*يا حليلك يا قنوان بقيتي تسمعي في البوستات
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا حليلك يا قنوان بقيتي تسمعي في البوستات



انت وين ؟
لما الواحد يطلع من بيته ويغيب عنه كثير بحصل فيه كدة

*

----------

